
Write a simple memory allocator - mynameislegion
http://arjunsreedharan.org/post/148675821737/write-a-simple-memory-allocator
======
hatsunearu
At first I was really confused why the linked list is needed, but here's the
explanation:

You want to traverse the previously-freed blocks in case there was a block
that you can fit the newly malloced/calloced/relloced block.

------
alyeulra
very nice article in SO after a long time !

